# These Weapons of Mass Destruction cannot be displayed



## Bladestunner316 (May 23, 2005)

Link

A little humour 

Blade


----------



## turmeric (May 23, 2005)

Where did you find that?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 23, 2005)

Hillarious


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 23, 2005)

You used to be able get it by typing 'weapons of mass destruction' into google and hitting 'I'm feeling lucky'

JH

[Edited on 5-23-2005 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 28, 2005)

:bigsmile::bigsmile: you guys better not post this on RR, that would send out brethren over there into a tailspin.


----------

